# 2nd thyroid scan



## Kris2learn (May 2, 2012)

Hi there, 
I'm new here and just wondering what you think about my experience today.

I have multiple nodules on my thyroid - my endo sent me for a 2nd scan to get all of them measured. He said they would take FNA - I was scared!!!
So today I went with an open-mind and a case of nerves.

Well one tech - took a boatload of pictures and then went to show them to Dr. She came back with another tech who took alot more scans. The 2nd tech, started pointing out nodules that would be good for FNA - she's pointing saying this one is good, or this one or this one. So now I'm really scared - and prepared myself for the FNA.

But the tech came back in and said the Dr. was happy with the ultrasound pictures and doesn't see the need for FNA. So is this a good thing? One minute they are pointing out which ones to use and next thing, they said the Dr. is happy with the pictures and will write up his report for them.

My friend had her thyroid removed based on the ultrasound alone - the findings were clear enough that no FNA was needed. Does this really happen?

Also does anyone know what the colours mean in the ultrasound. I understand what the red and blue are but there was yellow on my scan too.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kris2learn said:


> Hi there,
> I'm new here and just wondering what you think about my experience today.
> 
> I have multiple nodules on my thyroid - my endo sent me for a 2nd scan to get all of them measured. He said they would take FNA - I was scared!!!
> ...












If you can, get a read out of your ultra-sound. Post it here. We would look for words such as solid, calcified, cystic, vascular etc..

Here are some color doppler images of the thyroid. You may have to press for a second opinion.

http://www.ajronline.org/content/193/1/207.figures-only

http://www.ultrasound-images.com/th..._color_doppler_imaging_of_multinodular_goiter

Has your doctor run the Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab lab tests?


----------

